

Trends in Internet Advertising: Banner ads share declining, Keyword based search on a rise... Ask HN: What does it indicate?? - ritug84
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/Features/Brand_Equity_/Advertising_isnt_in_keeping_with_mediums_benefits/rssarticleshow/3212679.cms

======
ritug84
Banner advertisments are possibly one of the few rich content medium options
that marketers can use to communicate the benefits of the product. While the
proportion of banner advertisement has gone down from 58% in 1998 to 22% in
2006, how far do you think can it fall? If not banner ads, then what??

